

Why The Hell Do I Need Types? Because Fahrenheit can't be less than −459.67 - dade
http://geekabyte.blogspot.nl/2014/04/why-hell-do-i-need-types-because.html

======
dragonwriter
While the _general_ concept is valid, the _specific_ example in the headline
relies on the idea that negative absolute temperature cannot exist, which is
false. [1]

Perhaps more significantly, the article could use some examples of how
different approaches to typing solve this problem, and discussing pros and
cons; "not all numbers are valid for all numeric-valued variables" is a fairly
shallow observation standing on its own.

[1] See, e.g., [http://www.quantum-munich.de/research/negative-absolute-
temp...](http://www.quantum-munich.de/research/negative-absolute-temperature/)

